# Topics > Smart things > Smart cameras, smart camcorders and assistive devices >  Mevo, films multiple angles with a single camera, Livestream Inc., Brooklyn, New York, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Livestream Inc.

Website - mevo.com

facebook.com/MevoCamera

twitter.com/mevocamera

linkedin.com/company/livestream_2

instagram.com/mevocamera

Founder and CEO - Mark Kornfilt

----------


## Airicist

The Movi films multiple angles with a single camera — CES 2016 interview

Published on Jan 9, 2016




> The Movi is Livestream's first consumer camera. It's a 4K device that's controlled in an iOS app and allows users to film multiple angles from one camera. Livestream's CEO Jesse Hertzberg discussed the Movi with Sean O'Kane.

----------

